# 626 - Call Hydrofloministratum - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

I had the hardest time drawing panel 2 right. Perhaps because i was drawing it at 2 a.m. this morning. And it’s 90 freakin degrees in my office because my air conditioner broke yesterday. Grump. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

